# MODELE FOND DE PAGE POUR MAIL



## JANE70 (6 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous 

Etant débutante bien sur je me suis trompé de forum.
Voila ma question : mon boss me demande de créer un fond de page sur le logiciel de courrier Mail (version 2.1.3) de MAC OSX  Version 10.4.11, le souci est que je ne sais absolument pas comment faire!!!
Pouvez vous m'aider très rapidement 

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (6 Octobre 2008)

bonjour
inutile de faire un doublon 
tu as déjà ton sujet là


----------

